# All Calm Now



## Kadee (Nov 4, 2015)

We had a huge storm pass through SA with even a mention of a tornado in an area in South Australia (Minarto) which is the southern side of Adelaide ( It is very rare to have a tornado in South Australia, or Anywhere in Aust) .. We had a very dry October with only 4 mills of rain recorded for  that month compaired  to the normal 35 mills ..South Australia is generally referred to as the driest state in Aust ..
Anway where we live we sadly tend miss out on allot of the rain that falls in SA, which is often needed to finish off cereal crops our area is know for ..However Adelaide city area received less the 3 mills of rain in the storm two days ago , We received 48 Mills ..other areas near us received up to 70 mills ..it was a very  welcome relief for our rain water tanks, and poor garden with a hotter dryer than average October ( which is spring time)  
Cereal growers not happy as most crops are almost ready to be harvested 
Sorry tried to post photo having trouble will try again latter


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

May the rain gods smile on you where you are, Kadee.
We've had good rain in Sydney which will top up the dams but it will also promote the undergrowth that will become tinder over summer and fuel the fires.
Every silver cloud tends to have a dark side too.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 5, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> May the rain gods smile on you where you are, Kadee.
> We've had good rain in Sydney which will top up the dams but it will also promote the undergrowth that will become tinder over summer and fuel the fires.
> Every silver cloud tends to have a dark side too.


DW it's s nice and fresh today after that rain ..We are really pleased, normally the rain clouds just drift over us at least we got "our share" this time.


----------

